

Google Updates Chrome For iOS With Conversational Voice Search - leebossio
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/06/chrome-for-ios-update.html

======
andymoe
Actual article title: Chrome for iOS Update

I'm looking forward to checking this out!

